# first attempt at a scape



## drewbie (Dec 16, 2008)

Plants on the background are new but been growing the Montecarlo for a while 

Looking for thoughts.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

So the thing that jumps out at me right away is that the rock formation looks odd. I feel like the tall stone would be better being more covered in substrate with the substrate itself not being so flat. 

That said, its a heck of a lot better then my first aquascape. So you are clearly doing quite a few things right.


----------

